# Kenpo Schools in the Seattle.



## johnny3443 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi, Im just getting back into MA after 20 years. I had a purple belt in kenpo (American/Cerios), and still remember much. I now live in Seattle (Greenlake) and hope one of you know of any schools I should check out. 
  I am aware of Alpha Martial Arts: http://www.alphamartialarts.com/ 
  I dont know of any other kenpo schools in town, any help is appreciated.
  Thank you -john


----------



## Blindside (Jul 6, 2006)

Chris' school (Alpha MA) is the only American Kenpo studio very close to you.  Chris is a very good instructor and a helluva nice guy.      

The Silkwind group is over on the eastside, I believe the main instructor is Mr. Bradley, very serious about their art, I like these guys and try to visit them when I'm in the area.  www.silkwindkenpo.com.  

I believe Tracy's Kenpo has an instructor that works out somewhere in you area, though I've never met him, if there is one, Mr. Samuelson probably knows him. http://www.stmartialarts.com/

There are scattered groups out in Port Orchard, Sumner (Mr. Durgan is VERY good), and I believe Mr. Ford is still teaching an IKCA curricullum out of Everett.  

You may also take a peek at the many Kajukenbo schools in Seattle, you may find it very similar to your previous kenpo experience depending on which kaju branch they are from.  

I can highly recommend the Yin Yang Arts Center, Restita is a member of this board and one of the founders of that group.  http://www.yyac.com/ 

For some old-school kajukenbo, check out out Mr. Mateo over on Lake City Way.   http://mateokajukenbo.com/

Seattle Kajukenbo and Seven Stars are up on Cap Hill, but looking at your login name you are the wrong gender for Seven Stars.    I've never trained at Seattle Kajukenbo, so I don't have a recommendation about that school.

Good luck in your search, let me know if you need any further info.

Lamont


----------



## johnny3443 (Jul 6, 2006)

Thank you  Lamont, that was just the kind of info I was looking for.  -john


----------



## scottwb (Jul 15, 2006)

John,

Lamont mentioned our school, Silk Wind Kenpo, in his post above. I just wanted to let you know that you can feel free to contact me at scottwb@gmail.com anytime if you're interested in getting together. We're always excited to meet new people to train with.

And thanks Lamont for remembering us. Long time no see!

-Scott


----------



## johnny3443 (Jul 18, 2006)

Thank you Scott, I'll contact you soon. -john


----------

